

Golang overtakes Clojure in Goggle Trends - mheiler
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=clojure%2C%20golang&cmpt=q

======
cr4zy
Here's an interesting trio:golang, rust, and julia all about equal right now:

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#cat=0-5-31&q=julia%2C%2...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#cat=0-5-31&q=julia%2C%20golang%2C%20rust&cmpt=q)

Also interesting that clojure is much bigger in the google trends
"Programming" category.
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#cat=0-5-31&q=julia%2C%2...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#cat=0-5-31&q=julia%2C%20golang%2C%20rust%2C%20clojure&cmpt=q)

~~~
wwkeyboard
Just for perspective, here is the same graph adding Python and Java:
[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#cat=0-5-31&q=julia%2C%2...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#cat=0-5-31&q=julia%2C%20golang%2C%20rust%2C%20Python%2C%20Java&cmpt=q)

At the level of 'google trends' (or really, any language ball-parking) we
should be talking about orders of magnitude instead of small differences.

------
mapt
Due to the fuzzy way language is used, one cannot simply compare 'go',
'clojure', or 'scala' search quantities directly. Not everybody refers to 'Go'
as 'golang', 'scala' is a common noun in some languages, etc.

At best, you can reframe your query to remove unrelated topics completely,
with searches like "golang" and "scala language", which will be _proportional_
to the search popularity of the topics but only a fraction of actual searches
(a different fraction for each searchterm, but stable over time), and compare
their relative rates of growth rather than their absolute levels.

------
KingMob
That's... a very specific comparison. Why is Clojure singled out here? They
don't really inhabit the same problem space.

------
yresnob
I'm stopping my focus on clojure right away because go is trending!!!... lol

I've yet to see anything from go that makes it worth the investment for me in
2014..clojure solves all my needs and then some.. and there are oh so many
needs..

------
mjewkes
Check out the countries of origin. Clojure is huge in Scandinavia, golang
searches overwhelmingly coming from China.

------
killertypo
confused, but according to the chart it was only for a bit and then dipped
back down.

Though I am definitely interested in golang and would love to find a good
reason to write some production code for work in it.

------
codepope2014
The Goggle trends, they do nothing!

~~~
Fasebook
In other news, YahooLang trends upward on YahooTrends.

